

Ask HN-Microsoft:Bing results ‘more relevant’ than Google’s, are you serious? - anuaitt
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/internet/Microsoft-Bing-results-more-relevant-than-Googles/articleshow/14904320.cms

======
mikecane
It's true when it comes to image search. Bing has found images that the same
Google search didn't for me.

